# What does everyone think of this KNPV litter?



## thaoc (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello everyone. I have been watching and helping some local Schutzhund trainers for the past year. I have also owned multiple Shepherd-Mix dogs in the past but they were a bit too soft for sports. I would say I have good handling skills with above average experience. Anyways I am ready to get a puppy and start the path to competitive Schutzhund so as I was looking around the internet for a potential puppy, I met a small private breeder who has a litter from KNPV parents. What does everyone think of this breeding? Will the puppies be suitable for IPO work?

Pitta van de zeelberg B-litter

Thank you in advance.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

only excellent ! -- I know van de Brandevoort , ideas and reasons , and track record for his breeding program.


----------



## thaoc (Mar 13, 2014)

carmspack said:


> only excellent ! -- I know van de Brandevoort , ideas and reasons , and track record for his breeding program.


I'm assuming that if a dog can excel in KNPV, it should be able to compete in IPO too. Mainly because not many shepherds can compete in KNPV so if both the dam and sire of this litter are able to compete in KNPV, their traits should allow them to do well in IPO as well?


----------

